# Help please...dog having puppies (4 wk. old Pics pg. 3)



## Laurel_Haven

My dog is whelping right now. She went into the first stage of labor last night. I thought for sure that she would produce her first pup around 3pm as she had a dark green discharge. Every thing I read said pups follow immediately after. Well here we are and still no pups. I called the vet and he said it can happen and is normal right before the first pup or it could be that one seperated from the placenta and may or may not survive. He said she should go into delivery stage anytime, that was 5 pm. But if she didn't have the pups by morning, to bring her back in? She was just there last week ago to be ultra sounded and all was okay then. i don't know if waiting until morning is the right thing to do? Should I seek another vet?

I am a nervous wreck here... I need help. Does anyone know if this is normal or is she in trouble. I can not lose this dog. She is my best friend. It is now almost 10pm and no signs of pups. Do I need to take her to another vet? Or am I just being overly cautious. Anyone know if a dark green discharge 7 hours ago means big trouble or does this happen normally? I have got mixed advice from researching and my vet.

She is 5 years old and her first whelping. She is panting, shaking at times, but not pushing.

Anyone with whelping experience out there right now?


----------



## liz

*Re: Help please...dog having puppies*

Tina, I'm sorry I can't be of help but it does sound as though she may have a pup stuck or is not dilating. I would think that the green discharge would mean that a pup passed meconium which of course would mean that it was stressed. Go with your gut and find an emergency vet. I pray that all is fine and a big hug to you too as I know you really need it at this point :hug:


----------



## Laurel_Haven

*Re: Help please...dog having puppies*

Thanks Liz.
I have posted to 4 different forums 2 being dog forums and no one seems to know.
She is dialated, I checked, and I feel no puppies stuck at least as far as my finger would go. 
I am being told by some that I am just over worrying, but I just don't feel right about this. I am going to start locating another vet now.


----------



## cdtrum

*Re: Help please...dog having puppies*

I say go with your gut.....I to would be calling for another vets opinion....I would rather be accused of over reacting than take a chance of something happening to my pup.....do you have a 24hr emergency vet clinic nearby?

ray: Praying everything works out well for your girl and her pups :hug: ........Denise


----------



## citylights

*Re: Help please...dog having puppies*

I'd sure want her looked at by someone... I'd be a nervous wreck too! Let us know how things are going as soon as you can


----------



## KW Farms

*Re: Help please...dog having puppies*

Tina I would get your dog to a different vet asap. I had a dog the had puppies a couple years ago, had the pups fine, but the next day had dark green discharge...took her into the vet, she had an infection and needed treatment and I think ended up having to give her antibiotics if I remember correctly. Hopefully she and the puppies will be ok, but I would think she would have had them by now if she's been in labor that long.


----------



## KW Farms

*Re: Help please...dog having puppies*

I'm not sure,,,this website says it's normal for dogs to have dark green discharge after birthing...

http://www.petplace.com/dogs/vaginal-di ... page1.aspx


----------



## KW Farms

*Re: Help please...dog having puppies*

Hey just found this off a website...

The dam will have involuntary contractions that may last from 6 to 12 hours. These contractions may cause your dog to appear restless but this is a normal process. Later the contractions will be more forceful, your dog will appear anxious and may even pant and vomit. She may also repeatedly lick her vulva. But nothing worrisome, this is still considered normal.

Maybe she's just taking longer than usual. Hang in there... :hug:


----------



## Smithy

*Re: Help please...dog having puppies*

Only just saw your post so hoping everything has been sorted now & you have healthy mom & bubs. Green discharge before birthing any of the puppies = Vet right now. Fingers crossed all went well for you & your girl & figure you can probably use another of these :hug:


----------



## Trace

*Re: Help please...dog having puppies*

What breed? I would be more concerned with some more than others.....


----------



## Laurel_Haven

*Re: Help please...dog having puppies*

Great news... all is well! We came home today with 5 new puppies (4 males & 1 female). We didn't have any losses. All puppies survived. The green discharge was not normal but is still unexplainable as every pup was viable. So we are very pleased with the outcome and first time momma is very happy with her new litter.

Thank you to all that helped/cared. :grouphug:


----------



## SDK

*Re: Help please...dog having puppies*

AWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW tooo cute!! glad everybody is doing well


----------



## Smithy

*Re: Help please...dog having puppies*

So glad everything went well for you & thanks muchly for the pic - she does look pretty pleased with herself


----------



## liz

*Re: Help please...dog having puppies*

Oh my goodness!! I am so glad that your precious momma is doing well with her new babies :clap: Congratulations on your little "rainbow".


----------



## KW Farms

*Re: Help please...dog having puppies*

Awww....so cute! I love those merles!! Are just just mixed breed or ?? Very cute! And so glad mom and babies are ok!!


----------



## StaceyRosado

*Re: Help please...dog having puppies*

thats awesome Tina --


----------



## Laurel_Haven

*Re: Help please...dog having puppies*

Thank you so much everyone! :grouphug:

Just some background info on what happened... My husband made a "not so nice" return call back to our regular dog vet, the one that said bring her in in the morning. My husband ask him if you can't see her tonight then refer me to someone who can. At that point our vet said bring her in. So we loaded her up and took her to him at 1 am. He seemed agitated that we got him up and out of bed the whole time we were there since he could find nothing wrong with her or the pups. But hey, that's his job right? Well since we were there he went ahead and induced her. And after hours and hours of delivery we had 5 healthy puppies. All were viable. So why the green discharge? We just don't know? Vet said green discharge come during delivery and after not before. Unless a placenta was detached. None were. And momma is fine. No infection, nothing. 
So we got lucky! We loaded her and the pups up late this afternoon and returned home. 
Okay so nothing was really wrong with her. And the vet seemed a bit agitated like I was over reacting. And I probably was. But like I figure, this is his job. If I would have waited and something had gone horribly wrong then I would have been neglectful and the vet would have probably lectured me that I should have acted on her behalf. So I feel I did the right thing. He got paid and I still have my dog plus 5.

BTW Lexi is Boxer/Miniature Collie mix and daddy is PB Blue Merle Australian Shepard for those inquiring.

Again thanks for being there. I really appreciate it. I have had Lexi since she was a puppy herself. Now being 5 and her first whelping, I just wanted to do right by her. Sorry for the false alarm. All is well and we are adoring these puppies.


----------



## cdtrum

*Re: Help please...dog having puppies*

:clap: :clap: :clap: Wonderful news! :clap: :clap: :clap: Your right....the vet was paid for his time, and you got peace of mind.....sooooo worth it!


----------



## Laurel_Haven

*Re: Help please...dog having puppies*

Pictures of the puppies at day 1 
Can you tell that I am in love... 














































So go ahead and tell me, who is your pick of the litter from day 1 pictures? :shades:


----------



## cdtrum

*Re: Help please...dog having puppies (more pics added pg. 2)*

Being the pup lover that I am.....I can not pick a favorite, they are all precious!


----------



## citylights

*Re: Help please...dog having puppies (more pics added pg. 2)*

Yippee!! They're darling! Congrats


----------



## Crissa

*Re: Help please...dog having puppies (more pics added pg. 2)*

AWWW!  Congrats!

You can send Male #3 to me anytime. :wink:


----------



## StaceyRosado

*Re: Help please...dog having puppies (more pics added pg. 2)*

Male #1 or male #4

OH my they are to cute!


----------



## Smithy

*Re: Help please...dog having puppies (more pics added pg. 2)*

Adorable - I would pick male 3 or 4 cos I have a soft spot for merles  With regards to Lexi - you are quite right to be concerned - a maiden bitch always bears watching, particularly with a x bred mating as it is a little harder to estimate the size of the puppies. The green discharge occurs when the placenta detaches from the uterine wall - not from the puppy - & that means they should be on their way to the outside world (can you tell I bred dogs long before I bred goats  ) You did the right thing by your girl and congrats on a happy outcome :dance:


----------



## sparks879

*Re: Help please...dog having puppies (more pics added pg. 2)*

definatly male number three, i love merles with white markings.
beth


----------



## toth boer goats

*Re: Help please...dog having puppies (more pics added pg. 2)*

Congrats ...I am happy all went well......they are simply adorable....I would say at day 1 I'd keep all of them ...LOL...


----------



## Laurel_Haven

*Re: Help please...dog having puppies (more pics added pg. 2)*

Thank you!  We are on day 2 and they are all doing well!

And if anyone is interested in any of these pups... they are FREE to anyone on this forum. I just want to find great homes for them. Off the forum I will palce a small fee for them to make sure they go to the "right" homes.

The puppies if trained right would make very good LGD's as both momma and daddy are with the goats daily and do a wonderful job. I trust them 99.9% with all the goats including babies. Actually they do just as good of job as our Great Pyrennes if not better. And these puppies will be raised around my own goats. So they are off to a good start.

Here is a picture of daddy, he is the smartest dog I have ever worked with. I was worried with his breed being from the "herding group" I might have a problem with him running the goats, but he learned quickly that was unacceptable. He has been an excellent LGD for us. Has chased away several predators for us. We adore him and he is a nice contribution to the farm.









If anyone is seriously interested please feel free to contact me. I am located in South Carolina but do make trips to PA occasionaly. Thanks again!


----------



## toth boer goats

*Re: Help please...dog having puppies (more pics added pg. 2)*



> Thank you!


 Your very welcome.  ...I would get a beautiful pup....but your to far away..... and we already have 3 dogs... :wink: :greengrin:


----------



## SDK

*Re: Help please...dog having puppies (more pics added pg. 2)*

omg!! male #2 is adorable!!! .. im in the same boat as pam though.. too far (( i would take that pup in a heartbeat if i could find a way to get him


----------



## sweetgoats

*Re: Help please...dog having puppies (more pics added pg. 2)*

OHG.I am in LOVE with  all but the 3 and 4 they are just the best and by far my favorite. I just love dad. I raised Australian Shepard as a kid.

They are adorable. Congratulations.

Ok, I changed this because it sounded like I did NOT like 3 and 4. OOPS. No they are my favorite


----------



## RowdyKidz

*Re: Help please...dog having puppies (more pics added pg. 2)*

Awww! Congrats! Austrailian Shepherds are my favorite breed by far! Although I love all breeds...But I do have a soft spot for merles.   

Could we maybe arrange shipping??? I would LOVE Male #3 if I could get him here. Not sure how much my parents would like that though. :scratch: :roll:


----------



## Laurel_Haven

*Re: Help please...dog having puppies (more pics added pg. 2)*

Thanks again everyone! :grouphug:
I am located in South Carolina... and yes shipping may be possible. I ship out goat kids so why not puppies. It can't be much different. :dance: 
Feel free to pm or email me at [email protected] if you have interest in one of these puppies. :thumbup:

I just wanted to personally thank you all one last time for being here for me. Whether you knew what to do or not, the support was incredible. I had posted for help on a couple of dog forums thinking they would jump right in with their knowledge with dogs and help in any way they could. All that I got was snobby remarks about mix breedings, Lexi being 5 years old and her first whelping being late for her and the health risks involved, and lots of spay and neuter comments. But mostly that I was worrying over nothing, that dogs whelp on their own 90% of the time. Didn't help me none with puppies already on the way and what if this was one of those 10% of the times it wasn't okay. And I didn't feel like they (dog forum folks) deserved an explanation on how this breeding occured to begin with since they offered no help or support. 
Well what happened was we got our Aussie pup, a male, and he was too young to be fixed when he came to us, and between that time and the time he was fixed he did the deed with Lexi. We didn't even know until after he was fixed and half way into her pregnancy. So what was done was done. And here we are today with 5 beautiful puppies as a result. Apparently it was to be because they are here!!!
So I just want to thank you all for supporting me even though this is a goat forum. I knew I could count on you all to have my back and not lecture me but help me. And you all did. You are a great bunch of folks and I just wanted to commend you all for that. Thank you! :grouphug: As I told Stacey, I don't post much as I just can't find the time anymore to answer posts and if I answer some I feel like it is not fair to not answer them all. Seeing time won't let me, I just read them to keep up to date with all the happenings and only post when something extraordinary happens and I am a sucker for those new additions and baby photos. Besides you wouldn't want me posting all the time because I tend to ramble on and create very long posts as you can tell. LOL :roll: 
But I do come to you all when I need help and support and I know I can count on someone being there for me. :grouphug: I appreciate you all and you are a special group of people. But I have always believed that "goat folks" are special anyway. We are our own breed. :shades:


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis

*Re: Help please...dog having puppies (more pics added pg. 2)*

Oh congratulations! What a wonderful happy ending! My pick is the black and white puppy. What a cutie. I am partial to colorful pups too but I love a tuxedo! Congrats!


----------



## Laurel_Haven

*Re: Help please...dog having puppies (more pics added pg. 2)*

Thanks Ashley!
He is my pick too at the moment. He has the cutest little brown markings coming out here and there like the traditional Australian shepards do.

But they are all just too cute to have a favorite at the moment. I was very pleased to get some that looked like both mom and dad. it is a nice mixture. Everyone else here at home is favoring the Merles, they are hard to resist being so flashy. It's like they have moon spots. :leap:

Lexi is so obessed with her puppies that if she hears anything squeak like a squeaky toy, she comes out and gets it and puts it in her whelping box. So she has her puppies in one corner and the other corner is full of squeaky toys. Ozzie has now lost all his toys to the new momma. They are her babies too. :ROFL:


----------



## StaceyRosado

*Re: Help please...dog having puppies (more pics added pg. 2)*

Awe what a great mommy


----------



## shadycreekgoats

*Re: Help please...dog having puppies (more pics added pg. 2)*

aaaaaaaaawwwwwwwwwww!!!!!  They are ADORABLE!!!!  My pick would be #3 male or the female.....but I like them all.....
I'm glad she had a safe delivery....and healthy puppies!! :stars: Congrats!!! :leap: I would get one if I could.....but I don't think we need any more animals right now..... :wink:

btw, sorry I'm late to this thread...I haven't been on for a couple of days.... :wink:


----------



## Epona142

*Re: Help please...dog having puppies (more pics added pg. 2)*

Beautiful puppies.

I tend to stay away from dog forums when it comes to puppy threads, because they go downhill fast.

No matter what you do, you will be looked down upon for breeding your dogs.

I am known to be anti-puppy mill and anti-designer dog, but I am NOT anti-backyard breeder. I'm sorry, but some of the best puppies come from families with beloved pets who raise the pups underfoot.

I am going to breed my five year old doxie/chihuahua female. She is a maiden, but for the smaller breeds, I prefer to wait until they are completely mature. Star is known as "doggie perfection" in these parts and the demand for a litter from her is enormous. Her "boyfriend" is a chihuahua that matches very well with her.

I would love to share progress and pictures, and this is likely the ONLY forum I will be able to do it on. I don't need nasty people jumping down my throat because my dog is a "mutt."

Breeding for a purpose is one thing, breeding for money is another.

You have bred some awesome working dogs. I will be breeding companions from excellent stock. It's not like we threw dogs together and said "make puppies for me to sell."

Like my kids, Star's pups are already spoken for on a waiting list and she's not even come into season yet.

Anyways, sorry for my ramblings, but I wanted to also share my appreciation for the non-judgmental people of the Goat Spot!

:thumbup:


----------



## Laurel_Haven

*Re: Help please...dog having puppies (more pics added pg. 2)*

Wanted to add updated pictures of the pups at two weeks old. They are growing! Eyes are open and they are sitting up and walking some. Still a bit wobbly on their new legs but getting around well. I am sure to have my hands full in about another week or two. :roll:














































Enjoy the pictures... who can resist from looking at cute little puppies.


----------



## StaceyRosado

*Re: Help please...dog having puppies (2 wk. old Pics pg. 3)*

OOO I cant wait to show my friends 

THey are even cuter now and their markings are more pronounced


----------



## toth boer goats

*Re: Help please...dog having puppies (2 wk. old Pics pg. 3)*

So adorable...thanks for sharing....  :greengrin:


----------



## Laurel_Haven

*Re: Help please...dog having puppies (2 wk. old Pics pg. 3)*

I can't beleive it has been a month since these pups were born. And they are getting so big and active. Barking, growling, howling... walking, running, pouncing. They are at that "fun" stage now. Where you can get down and play with them and they play back. Just gotta love puppies. 

Thought it time for update pictures! Enjoy... see how fast they have grown in just a couple of weeks!

Pups at 4 weeks old...


----------



## BetterBuckskins

Are any of them still available?


----------



## toth boer goats

Aww...look at them...so sweet.....  :greengrin:


----------



## Iwantgoats

Aww...I can just smell the puppy breath!! I'll order up #4 please. All of them are soo adorable!!


----------



## ProctorHillFarm

Wow a month old already? Where does the time go!!!! They look great!

and Iwantgoats your going to have to fight me for #4- oh my stars is he cute! :ROFL:


----------



## KW Farms

Geesh they are cute! They look so much like their momma. I love those merles!!


----------



## SDK

i still love the black one


----------



## Laurel_Haven

Thank you so much everyone! They are so fun! 



> Are any of them still available?


Yes, Male #2 and Female #1 is still available.

Male #4 has found a for sure home. And Male #1 & Male #3 you will have to discuss that with Stacey as they MAY be reserved. I just haven't got the final yes yet. :shrug:


----------



## StaceyRosado

Mom say dad wont let us have another dog --  so I cant get male #1  I hope he finds a real nice home such a cutie LOVE  

My friends asked about the puppies the other day but I then left for Chicago and havent had a chance to show them pictures and talk more with them.

Have any idea if you are coming up to PA anytime soon?


----------



## Riot_My_Love

OHMIGOSH! Male #4 needs to come live with me! Too bad I'm in VA. I would L-O-V-E if we could figure something out!


----------



## Riot_My_Love

Oh dang ignore my last post. But I do like #3


----------



## goatshows

wow what cute babies!








I was just wondering if your dog had a long lost sister or something. This is my dog. she looks just like yours!!!!
She is a boxer/beagle mix or so the shelter told us.

I cant get over how similar they look


----------

